# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Convert timber awning window to casement?

## OBBob

I think there was a thread along these lines a while ago... but it related to quite large windows IIRC.  The question is,  can I take the opening window out and hinge it on one side? Obviously I'd need to add some appropriate latching / winding hardware.  The windows in question are around 700mm x 1200mm. 
Thoughts?

----------


## toooldforthis

from memory the frames are similar but the window sash would be different.
the awning sash would probably be rebated on the sides to accommodate the friction hinges, so maybe some packing out there, at least to take the casement hinge. 
when you say 700 x 1200 is that width by height? so, do you have one awning sash and a fixed pane or two awnings?
if two, is there a mullion between the two or does the top awning overlap the bottom, if so they will be rebated on the edges that meet, and if you wanted both those to be casements you would need to open the top one first.

----------


## OBBob

Thanks. Yes,  opening pane is 700mm wide with a fixed pane next to it.

----------

